# NTL Digital + Box



## jinx9000 (24 Apr 2009)

hello,

sorry if this has been around the block before. i just got ntl digital + yesterday after having ordinary analogue signal on a Samsung 40656, and i have some questions!

1. the reception has not improved now that i'm on digital (i'm just on scart, do i need hdmi?????)
2. the box is noisy (probably becasue of fan or someit)

i'm getting the feeling that ntl + is the poorer cousin to SKY!

any help or solutions would be appreciated!

thanks,

bob!


----------



## Guest128 (24 Apr 2009)

Where are you located?



jinx9000 said:


> 1. the reception has not improved now that i'm on digital (i'm just on scart, do i need hdmi?????)



No SCART should be fine



jinx9000 said:


> i'm getting the feeling that ntl + is the poorer cousin to SKY!



Yes it is!


----------



## jinx9000 (24 Apr 2009)

hi flanders, i'm in smithfield, D 7.........just off north king street! i don't think it's BB enabled yet!


----------



## Guest128 (24 Apr 2009)

Hmm would have thought NTL digital would be fine there, i'd say give them a ring and see what the story is (I suggest calling sales and get them to put you to maintenance, as they never seem to answer if called directly) 

How bad is the picture?


----------



## jinx9000 (24 Apr 2009)

well, its very similiar to my old analogue picture.........which i though was really good for analogue!

but i don't think it's great for digital, if you know what i mean! definelty gets a bit more pixally in places on the digital!

maybe i was expecting too much from the jump from analogue to digital?????


----------



## Guest128 (24 Apr 2009)

I have NTL analogue in Chapelizod and cant say I notice any pixels on it. THen again im running a CRT TV so maybe its too old to notice them


----------



## PyritePete (24 Apr 2009)

Jinx, we too switched recently and I called the 1908 number as the screen would "stick" after scrolling up thru channels. They can send down a reboot/booster signal and that seems to be fine now & to call them if still not ok within a few days. I took out and reattached scart leads also.Was on hold for maintainence for about 5 mins. There is an 051 (590054 I think) number for Sales 5pm - 9pm that you can leave a message and they will call back.


----------



## jinx9000 (24 Apr 2009)

cheers pete............super help, one and all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jinx9000 (28 Apr 2009)

ok, i moved the box to a better location, and noticed the scart was not fully plugged in, after this i think it has taken a  jump up in quality. seems like stations like sky and that are super clean!

box is still abit noisy, but i may be able to dampen that down!


----------



## PyritePete (28 Apr 2009)

Result !! I forgot to mention that the "gathering data" was a bit slow and since they re-booted/boosted it, its lightning quick now. Picture quality is definitely up for us also. So far so good.


----------



## Guest128 (28 Apr 2009)

"Gathering Data" used to be a disgrace before! Almost a minute to load the programmes, never understood how NTL thought that was in any way acceptable....


----------



## PyritePete (28 Apr 2009)

completely agree Flanders. Not that we have digital tv that long but before the reboot, the gathering data was shocking slow. What a difference a phone call makes !


----------

